# Verbindung zur Datenbank schlägt fehl...



## JaKiMarks (26. Jun 2009)

Habe hier nen Programm in Java. Damit das Applet funktioniert, muss unter Windows ein Batch-Datei gestartet werden.

java -classpath .;.\activation.jar;.\mail.jar;.\mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar application.server.Server

Unter Linux und Mac OS wird laut Wiki das Semikolon durch einen Doppelpunkt ersetzt.

Unter Windows klappt die Verbindung zur Datenbank, wenn die Batch gestartet wird.
Jetzt habe ich unter Mac OS die Datei mit einem chmod a+x ausführbar gemacht und mit ./dateiname.dateiendung gestartet..

jetzt kommt aber folgender Fehler

26.06.2009 17:27:26 application.db.DBConnection connect
INFO: java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver
26.06.2009 17:27:26 application.server.Server <init>
INFO: db connection: false
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at application.db.Datenbankverwaltung.<init>(Datenbankverwaltung.java:51)
	at application.server.Server.<init>(Server.java:36)
	at application.server.Server.main(Server.java:69)

Was kann das sein? Ich meine unter Windows funzt das ja ganz normal.. 
Benutze übrigens XAMPP.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jun 2009)

ersetze \ durch /


----------



## JaKiMarks (26. Jun 2009)

Danke sehr  Immer diese Minifehler..
man man man...

Vielen vielen Dank.
Hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch Tage dran gesucht!


----------

